# best semi-auto for granny



## smittybws (Jul 13, 2012)

Would like recommendations on the best semi-auto for a 72year old woman for home defense..Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Things to keep in mind:

Longer slides have easier recoil springs 
"Limp wristing" may be a serious problem if granny is arthritic. 
Avoid the pocket guns. 
Nothing above 9mm???? .45 typically makes for a larger grip unless you go single stack. 
There's a trade off between the light weight of polymer and felt recoil absorbing mass of metal framed guns 

Maybe a full size 9mm (standard velocity loads,not +P), I'd opt for a Glock 17 Gen4 or S&W M&P. Typically lighter trigger pulls than DA/SA guns, the polymer makes them light without giving up too much in recoil absorbing mass.

...

Of course there's always the 4" S&W K Frame revolver. :mrgreen:


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

I would go with the M&P Shield.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

RugerP95 said:


> I would go with the M&P Shield.


Just wondering, but what about the Shield stands out to you as making it an ideal home defense gun for a 72 old woman?

Also,

Smitty, how much shooting experience does granny have?


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Just wondering, but what about the Shield stands out to you as making it an ideal home defense gun for a 72 old woman?
> 
> Also,
> 
> Smitty, how much shooting experience does granny have?


The shield would be easy to use I guess.. Glock 26 shoots nice but it's a sub so the questions "can she hold it well? And would the recoil hurt her aging hands? " are important to consider. A glock 19 wouldn't be too either... Full size may be even too heavy for her.

Then again granny could be a trooper and able to use a colt 1911 for all we know!! Lol


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

Glock 19 wouldn't be too bad**** is what I meAnt


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Just wondering, but what about the Shield stands out to you as making it an ideal home defense gun for a 72 old woman?
> 
> Also,
> 
> Smitty, how much shooting experience does granny have?


The M&P Shield is a striker fired weapon and is just .95 inches wide by 4.6 inches high and is just 6.1 inches long.
It weighs 19oz. and comes chambered in 9mm. Smith & Wesson states that the trigger has a "consistent" 6.5 pound pull.
Just a few good reasons for granny.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Granny needs a S&W Model 637 revolver, or a 3032 Tomcat(wideslide).In the hands of more granny's than all other firearms for granny's combined.


----------



## smittybws (Jul 13, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Just wondering, but what about the Shield stands out to you as making it an ideal home defense gun for a 72 old woman?
> 
> Also,
> 
> Smitty, how much shooting experience does granny have?


Granny has shot a full size ruger revolver with accurate results but its just too heavy. Granny has less than 100 total rounds fired. She "wants" a semi aouto becuase she life the idea of quick reloads. thanks for the repies


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Then take her and let her gets what she wants.She knows better than anyone.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

smittybws said:


> Granny has shot a full size ruger revolver with accurate results but its just too heavy. Granny has less than 100 total rounds fired. She "wants" a semi aouto becuase she life the idea of quick reloads. thanks for the repies


Likes the idea of quick reloads? What's tactical granny contemplating on getting into, shooting down a bunch of "GB's".


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey guys, here's a 73 year old woman who shoots a Glock 17, Sig 226 - 9mm, Kimber Pro carry II, a Ruger Security Six in 357 mag., a Glock mid size 357 Sig - with a KKM barrel in 40 S&W, a Sig 238, and a Taurus snubbie in 327 Federal magnum. I'm not "tactical granny" -- I'm a shooter.

Though I do have arthritic hands, I can still shoot my guns. PRACTICE is the "secret".

If granny likes the Glock 19 - that might be a good choice, A XDm 3.8 might also serve her well. Racking the slide might be an issue.

Please do not get her a little pocket pistol -- one of those double action only little bitty things with the loong trigger pull. I think they are only for experienced shooters, or folks willing to put in long hours of practice. Take her shooting, let her try different guns. find out what fits her hand, how recoil sensitive she is.

I find the 45ACP to be easier to shoot than a 40S&W -- a push as opposed to a smack. Again, YMMV.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

S&W 637?? That's what granny "needs"? How about her eyes? How are they? Will she be able to use the sights well enough to shoot accurately? 

She says she wants a semi-auto -- let her at least shoot some before telling her what SHE "needs" - as if she can't make up her own mind.

My mid sized Glock 357 Sig has tru-glo fiber optic night sights. My 17 has a fiber optic front with standard rear sight. I'm using Brite-Sights paint on the front sight of my Taurus snubbie. My 238 has night sights as does my 226. 

Type of sights is very important to my aging eyes. I can manage to rack the slide -- but, if the sights aren't visible to ME, the gun is near useless.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

IMHO

If she is a typical granny and has not shot a lot ...

She should consider a revolver with a speed loader.

Auto's bring in a whole added level of complexity to the situation. 

She should shoot what ever she's considering before buyng.

Best of luck.

:smt1099


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

smittybws said:


> Would like recommendations on the best semi-auto for a 72year old woman for home defense..Thanks


Hi Smitty:

Contrary to some opinions/recommendations, a revolver may be the better choice for her. We got my 67 year old girlfriend a Ruger LCR 38 Special. With minimal instruction, she's able to shoot it just fine. Recoil is not a problem for her (now) and she's plenty accurate at 20 feet. No safeties or feed issues to deal with. Just grab it and squeeze the butter smooth trigger. And it's accurate as all heck. But the woman should handle a couple of autos and revolvers and get whatever she's comfortable with. She'll need some instruction. Then you should take her out to shoot it, often. Unless she can rack the slide (many women can't), work the safeties, and knows how to clear jams/malfunctions, and all of this in the heat of the moment, she'd be much better served by a revolver. Nothing against autos, but they're not always the best choice. Forget caliber and high capacity. They don't trump *reasonable skill* and *presence of mind*. If these two are absent, she's better off with a small barking dog.

Don <><


----------

